# Just when I thought we were moving forward



## BrokenTrust (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm back again with another dilemma. Well me and my wife have been moving forward with our marriage after I read some of her emails to friend of ours. I thought everything was going real well. We have been talking and communicating more in the last 5 months than we had in the last 5 years. I have been trusting her more and more.
So much for trust. My wife's cell phone was on the couch and a text message come up on it, no big deal. I grabbed the phone as I walked passed it and gave it to her. I happened to looked to see what time it was when I gave her the phone, 1:40 pm. ( I said I trusted her more but not completely. ) So the next morning as I was getting ready to go to work I looked at her phone to see who she had been texting. There were several texts from family and friends a few hours before and a few hours after 1:40 pm. But there were no text messages at or around the 1:40 time frame. So at that point I know that some text messages were deleted. I later on asked my wife about the missing time frame and she got VERY defensive and pissed off. She said she doesn't delete individual texts and that she only deletes all messages at once if she gets to many stored up. So I asked about missing time frame and her reply was. *" You know my phone is messed up and that it shuts its self off all the time, I don't delete individual text messages so maybe the phone deleted them".* I know her phone has issues but I don't believe it deleted just some text messages.
So now I am back to trying to find out what is going on and could the phone delete just some text messages.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

this was a bad move by you, shows her you do not trust her, you should have never said anything.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I disagree...he should have called her on it immediately. 

She's lying and hiding things again. 

Phones do NOT automatically delete "selected" messages. BS. She did it to hide it from him.

She NEEDS to be totally transparent and she's hiding something. She's at it again.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

If you read any of my threads you would know I am in the same boat except I looked at the txt and found out my wife was starting her crap all over again. It's scary because out stories sound like the same life. I began to trust my wife again until last night. At this point I don't know what to do. 

The only advise I can give you is to keep your eyes open. If you think something is going on, normally it is. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

while I agree she is full of BS, on teh "selected deletion" he should ahve not waited to ask her, he should have asked ont he spot.

The bad move is by waiting and asking later.


----------



## johnamos (May 8, 2009)

Trsut, its over time to make the fateful decision that can only br made by you.

Obviously there is still fire with her and him, you simply caught her.

No more talk gent, time to make the stance.

FYI, its not him or me either that has been made by her.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you log on to your cell phone account? Find out what number texted her. It should be on your bill. Our account has this and if it were me, I'd check that phone number from that time, call it and see who answers. Then I'd confront her if its someone who should not be texting her. Her defensive attitude is a red flag, but there is a chance...albeit a small one...its nothing at all and its a glitch.


----------

